# How to Run Internet from Mobile to PC(N73+Airtel) ?



## satyamy (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a Nokia N73 with Airtel Connection (postpaid) GPRS Work fine in Mobile

I used a USB Wire an Nokia PC Suite and connected it to my PC
and finally searching settings from net i connected internet from it

But the prob is internet dosent work

it shows connected at 480kbps, but nor the IE, Mozilla neither Yahoo Messenger works

I searched 100's of sites but not finding any solution 

Pls help ?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

Maybe you ought to try with the latest version of the PC suite.....


----------



## ico (Oct 2, 2008)

Well satyamy, you'll have to get Mobile Office activated from Airtel which costs Rs.500 per month. It will give you EDGE speed which is 236kbps and it will be unlimited. [Though you'll only get around 180kbps which is 22.5 KB/s]

You can use your Airtel mobile on the PC, only when you get Mobile Office activated.

If you try to connect from GPRS on your computer, your computer will show connected, but there will be no data transfer.

Earlier there were many tricks to use GPRS on PC, but they don't work now as Airtel have taken the required security measures.


----------



## satyamy (Oct 3, 2008)

Gangadeep Thanks for this great info 
I was just banging my head searching all the old threads and googles 

Thanks Again


----------



## ico (Oct 3, 2008)

^^ You're welcome.


----------

